# Age of Empires 3 - Installation Issue



## Shounak_Garud (May 4, 2013)

Hello Team

Recently i have purchased Age of empires 3 pack which has 5 CDs
The first 3 are installation CDs and 4th and 5th one is War Chiefs and Asian dyansities CD.

Previously i had installed Warchiefs game, i have uninstalled it as per the instructions available on the forums. Now there is not a single AOE3 file in the registry too. But each time i put Disc 1 it shows "Play" & "Uninstall". Since this is the 1st CD selecting "Play" is of no good, so i opted to select "Uninstall". For a while the "Installshield" shows up and then it goes off within 10-15 secs and nothing done.

I have gone further and checked Revvo, CCLeaner, FixIT, but no good luck.

I am using Windows 7 , Home Basic, Version 64-Bit.

I have also tried to change the compatiblity mode and tried re-installing again, but when the bad time comes... things never go the right way.

:banghead:

Please Please team badly need your help now, i just want to install this game. Looking forward for a helping hand from you.

Regards
Shounak


----------

